# Womens Prewar Bike



## dave429 (Jul 12, 2022)

Anybody know what this is? Looks like it has a couple decent parts, headlight, drop stand, possibly rims, stem.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2022)

Looks like a nice complete beauty. Westfield built. About a '37.

Edit: Not Westfield. Monark built!


----------



## dave429 (Jul 12, 2022)

What brand headlight is that I’ve seen them before.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2022)

dave429 said:


> What brand headlight is that I’ve seen them before.



Delta "Rooster"


----------



## dave429 (Jul 12, 2022)

@fordmike65 thanks for the quick response. Would it be worth grabbing? I really don’t need anymore bikes. But finding something complete is hard to pass up.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2022)

dave429 said:


> @fordmike65 thanks for the quick response. Would it be worth grabbing? I really don’t need anymore bikes. But finding something complete is hard to pass up.



Neither do I, but if it were local I'd snag it. Looks like the Torrington Deco stem is intact.


----------



## stezell (Jul 12, 2022)

I agree with both of you on snatching it up, especially if the price is reasonable. 
Sean


----------



## dave429 (Jul 12, 2022)

My first Elgin.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 12, 2022)

Looks like it has the *Alemite* grease fittings.


----------



## dave429 (Jul 12, 2022)

@Archie Sturmer is this what you are talking about?


----------



## kzoflyer (Jul 12, 2022)

@fordmike65

Doesn’t look Westfield to me. The frame construction at the steering tube and the bolted stays behind the seat look Monark built. I agree that it’s ca. 37. Being Monark built makes it much more unique/unusual and well worth picking up and saving. One of the early Monark steel frames.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2022)

kzoflyer said:


> @fordmike65
> 
> Doesn’t look Westfield to me. The frame construction at the steering tube and the bolted stays behind the seat look Monark built. I agree that it’s ca. 37.



Aha! It looked Westfield going by the initial pic posted, but I agree going by the frame construction better seen in the new pics that is may very well be Monark. Odd tho because the few Monark built Elgins that I've seen retain the usual Monark 1/2" paisley chaining/drivetrain.

Good eye!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2022)

@bikewhorder has a soft spot for rarely seen Monark built Elgins. I bet he'd dig seeing this one.

I hope this sweet bike doesn't get parted out! Please keep her whole!😭


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 12, 2022)

Nice. I'd pay twice the retail price on that rooster light if you want to sell it.


----------



## kzoflyer (Jul 12, 2022)

Here’s my 37 Monark built Elgin with motorbike frame. Same frame style connections. Little higher serial number.


----------



## dave429 (Jul 12, 2022)

@kzoflyer nice looking bike!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 12, 2022)

westfield eh?
looks monark to me


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 12, 2022)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 1661444
> 
> westfield eh?
> looks monark to me



Welcome to the party 🥱 



kzoflyer said:


> @fordmike65
> 
> Doesn’t look Westfield to me. The frame construction at the steering tube and the bolted stays behind the seat look Monark built. I agree that it’s ca. 37. Being Monark built makes it much more unique/unusual and well worth picking up and saving. One of the early Monark steel frames.






fordmike65 said:


> Aha! It looked Westfield going by the initial pic posted, but I agree going by the frame construction better seen in the new pics that is may very well be Monark. Odd tho because the few Monark built Elgins that I've seen retain the usual Monark 1/2" paisley chaining/drivetrain.
> 
> Good eye!
> View attachment 1661290


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Odd tho because the few Monark built Elgins that I've seen retain the usual Monark 1/2" paisley chaining/drivetrain.



odd eh? isn’t that a westfield chainring?


----------



## dave429 (Jul 13, 2022)

The guy I bought this bike from gave me this photograph which he believed was the bike. After examining the picture I’m almost positive it’s not. The chainring is different and no chain guard. Also the tires look skinnier and frame shape doesn’t line up. I think it’s still a cool picture though.


----------



## dave429 (Jul 13, 2022)

Anybody know what model Elgin bike this would be considered?


----------



## dave429 (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m guessing it’s an Elgin Swallow.


----------



## Dra (Jul 17, 2022)

Elgin always has the best names for there models 😎


----------

